# Med has made me feel retarded



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Serious question has anyone taking meds, particularly anti-psychotics ever got to a point where you literally feel retarded? This has happened to me before so i went down in dosage then came back up and now its happening again. It feels like my brain has gone numb, i has this weird head feeling like its empty lol. Im also noticing im laughing at things alot more than i normally would even when its not even funny. Its strange i feel less anxiety in this state but also more anxiety at the same time, even writing this feels off. So if anyone has had this happen to them before how long did it last? did it eventually even out?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I felt less intelligent on antidepressants, main reason why I quit them. I dont know about antipsychotics because I have never taken any but they are supposed to be even worse. Because what they do is block frontal lobe activity. Basically a chemical lobotomy. Serious stuff.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

voidvoid said:


> I felt less intelligent on antidepressants, main reason why I quit them. I dont know about antipsychotics because I have never taken any but they are supposed to be even worse. Because what they do is block frontal lobe activity. Basically a chemical lobotomy. Serious stuff.


That's the nature of anti-psychotics, they slow you down mentally and physically. A lot of times with Type 1 Bipolar patients, doctors will try anti-convulsants first. If that doesn't work then they'll use anti-psychotics as a stronger form. They're more-so used for Schizophrenia, but when I tried them they made me extremely tired and my speech became slurred.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Auldie said:


> Serious question has anyone taking meds, particularly anti-psychotics ever got to a point where you literally feel retarded? This has happened to me before so i went down in dosage then came back up and now its happening again. It feels like my brain has gone numb, i has this weird head feeling like its empty lol. Im also noticing im laughing at things alot more than i normally would even when its not even funny. Its strange i feel less anxiety in this state but also more anxiety at the same time, even writing this feels off. So if anyone has had this happen to them before how long did it last? did it eventually even out?


I'm taking meds for like 4.5 years. My primal med was and is Effexor XR. I'm not sure about it. Sometimes I think it actually made me smarter and at other times I feel it made me retarded. I used to write poems and stuff and since taking meds I didn't write anything (well, maybe it's the DP too).


----------

